# Opus X Forbidden X (DVD) Cigar Review - Opus X Forbidden X Toro 2004 (no DVD)



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Usual good looks expected of an Opus. Flavor starts in a most unimpressive way, but improves greatly. The burn was absolutely horrendous, but the i...

Read the full review here: Opus X Forbidden X (DVD) Cigar Review - Opus X Forbidden X Toro 2004 (no DVD)


----------

